# wanted, female mice in east lothian/edinburgh



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Taking on a lone 4 week old female mouse today so hoping to find friend(s) for her ASAP, i dont drive and DH works alot but i can travel by train if needed but would prefer localish, i am East Lothian,Scotland but if the mice can be picked up from a train station i can go most places


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hiya i have lots of babies but am down in Harlow Essex. I travel regularly to Manchester but really that's as far north as I get.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, bit far for the mice to travel x


----------

